
API Security Checklist - geezerjay
https://github.com/shieldfy/API-Security-Checklist
======
geezerjay
Here's a link to the discussion from a past HN submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14727252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14727252)

